# 10uf 50V non-polarized capacitor



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Where can I get these capacitors? I see a lot of different ones. I want to use a zwl transformer with proto sound 1 and 2,

Thanks John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I bought in small bulk from ebay. They do have assortment boxes too. Digikey has everything, There are local electrical surplus stores too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Digi-Key that was mentioned, and Mouser. These two sources are indespensible for hobbyists.

Back in the early 2000s I was ordering so much stuff from Mouser they set me up with a 30-day net account. I was ordering a lot of electronics and consumables for a Boeing 727 simulator build.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Which style should I use?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Whatever fits in the space you have. The circuit doesn't care what style you use.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

parts express dot com
MCMelctronics dot com
...and the others already mentioned.


----------

